# Nashville downtown and music tips



## thetimeshareguy (Mar 22, 2014)

I will be in Nashville and looking to go out on the town for the evenings of Thursday April 3 and Friday April 4.

Years ago I went to the Grand Ole Opry but, after watching the hit TV show "Nashville," this time I want to just explore some different nightclubs in the evening and check out some live music. I don't want to sit in a theatre -- I'd rather go to the bar or sit at a table and have a beer while listening to some great live country music.

Can anyone provide some tips about favourite clubs, restaurants, etc.? I don't need to hear "big names" but would be very happy to check out clubs where aspiring artists showcase themselves in a casual environment.

I want to make the most of my limited stay so any ideas much appreciated. I'll have some time during the day if you also want to recommend any "must see" things while I'm there.


----------



## laura1957 (Mar 22, 2014)

Go see Harold Allen - he plays at Honky Tonk Central and Rippy's rooftop.   He does a GREAT Seven Bridges Road !!  
Honky Tonk Central has 3 floors - a bar on each, different bands...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fn_RBTPbBV8
  He actually does a much better job than this linked video shows.  Also has webpage - I think he has video on there also.  Me and my 2 adult daughters are going back the end of April - and so look forward to meeting him again.  Really nice guy who plays well to the audience. 

Legends Corner always has good music, Tequila Cowboys....   
   Just go to Broadway and work your way down 

the music along Broadway is not limited to just evenings - starts before noon.


----------



## jmurp62 (Mar 22, 2014)

*Nashville Clubs*

There are all kinds of honky tonks in town. Tootsies and Legends on Broadway, Wildhorse Saloon on 2nd Ave and the Bluebird are definite must dos. The Bluebird on Hillsboro Pike is where they show a lot of scenes on the tv show. Its where Scarlett waitressed and Gunnar did the sound board. You will also want to go to the Bourbon St Blues and Boogie Bar in Printer's Alley for some good blues. The house band, Stacy Mitchhart,  is awesome. There is a BB King's on 2nd Ave also and a Coyote Ugly! Mc Faddens is an Irish bar on 2nd Ave, and the Hard Rock Cafe is on Lower Broadway. Yep, lots of good bars in Nashville, should keep you busy


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 22, 2014)

jmurp62 said:


> ..You will also want to go to the Bourbon St Blues and Boogie Bar in Printer's Alley for some good blues. The house band, Stacy Mitchhart,  is awesome. ..



+1 for this bar

And I agree with just working your way up and down both sides of Broadway.

If you see a fellow named Rob Muzick playing any were check him out. He was playing at the Wheel on Broadway.  He's a friend from here in N.E. Ohio.

https://www.facebook.com/Thewheelnashville


Also check out the Nashville edition of Scene Magazine.

http://www.nashvillescene.com/


----------



## LisaH (Mar 22, 2014)

I'll be in Nashville next Wed and Thurs. On Wed I'll stay in a hotel near the airport and I don't have a car. Is there any good local restaurant near the airport or it's a short cab ride from the airport? My Thurs itinerary is pretty set. 
Thanks.


----------



## jmurp62 (Mar 22, 2014)

*Home cooking*

Lisa, 
If you're looking for some good home cooking and to make some new friends I recommend Monell's at The Manor. The food is served family style and there is an abundance. See the attached link. Their fried chicken and biscuits are to die for and Wednesday is also pork chop day. Damn, now I'm hungry, ha. 3.6 miles from the airport

http://monellstn.com/at-the-manor


----------



## LisaH (Mar 23, 2014)

Sounds good! Love southern fried chicken. Any idea how much a can ride will cost for about 3 mile distance?


----------



## thetimeshareguy (Mar 23, 2014)

Wow! The TUG community is awesome -- you guys always come through! I didn't realize there was a _real_ Bluebirds as per the TV show. I will check it out and as many of the other clubs etc. as I can that you folks mentioned.

I found on Expedia that for downtown (where I really want to stay) I had to pay close to $190/night for something decent. There were a few places in the stadium area that were about $40 cheaper but then I thought I could burn through the difference quickly in cabs, and also the reviews on TripAdvisor were really poor.

If anyone has advice about a place I could stay in downtown Nashville, where I can still walk to everything, that is clean and comfortable and less expensive, please let me know. I can cancel my reservation at DoubleTree up until March 30.


----------



## jmurp62 (Mar 23, 2014)

I wouldnt expect more than $5 -$10 including tip for a cab. We have a new thing called Lyft here, its like a cab. My friend drives for them and she has a code (kim3601987) which gives you a credit for $25. I dont know exactly how it works but will talk to her and post more details. This should work for both of you actually. Add the app LYFT to your phone
The Doubletree ($169 a nite approx?) is a decent hotel. A couple of blocks from the Broadway strip. No need to change, will do more research tho
Murf
You really dont want to stay in the stadium area, not the best and across the river from the action


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 23, 2014)

I forgot to mention to check out the Gruhn guitar store.

http://www.gruhn.com/

Nice to just browse around even for non musicians.


----------



## laura1957 (Mar 24, 2014)

thetimeshareguy said:


> Wow! The TUG community is awesome -- you guys always come through! I didn't realize there was a _real_ Bluebirds as per the TV show. I will check it out and as many of the other clubs etc. as I can that you folks mentioned.
> 
> I found on Expedia that for downtown (where I really want to stay) I had to pay close to $190/night for something decent. There were a few places in the stadium area that were about $40 cheaper but then I thought I could burn through the difference quickly in cabs, and also the reviews on TripAdvisor were really poor.
> 
> If anyone has advice about a place I could stay in downtown Nashville, where I can still walk to everything, that is clean and comfortable and less expensive, please let me know. I can cancel my reservation at DoubleTree up until March 30.



One if the problems with the Bluebird Cafe - it is NOT downtown, it is quite  out of the way.  The other problem is there is usually a line to try to get in - particularly since the Nashville series started    Since all 3 of us are big fans of the TV show I drove my daughters to see it one afternoon - they really wanted to go for an evening, and it was impossible with our schedule.  They peeked in the windows and posed for some pics....  

Not sorry we took the drive, but not planning on doing it again - unless we manage to get tickets for somebody great there!!


----------



## laura1957 (Mar 24, 2014)

thetimeshareguy said:


> Wow! The TUG community is awesome -- you guys always come through! I didn't realize there was a _real_ Bluebirds as per the TV show. I will check it out and as many of the other clubs etc. as I can that you folks mentioned.
> 
> I found on Expedia that for downtown (where I really want to stay) I had to pay close to $190/night for something decent. There were a few places in the stadium area that were about $40 cheaper but then I thought I could burn through the difference quickly in cabs, and also the reviews on TripAdvisor were really poor.
> 
> If anyone has advice about a place I could stay in downtown Nashville, where I can still walk to everything, that is clean and comfortable and less expensive, please let me know. I can cancel my reservation at DoubleTree up until March 30.



We stayed at the Guesthouse Inn and Suites, Vandy the end of April last year.  The reviews were pretty bad - but we were VERY pleasantly surprised.  Hotel was not fancy, but it was clean, included breakfast great, staff helpful, close to downtown, walkable (but bus stop right on corner) taxi ride home at night was great...  We were there the weekend of the Country Music Marathon, some runners were also staying at the hotel - maybe they clean up their act for that???   We were very happy with the hotel


----------



## thetimeshareguy (Mar 24, 2014)

I decided to go the Airbnb route and booked three nights at this charming looking house that has excellent reviews. And only $87/night! It's 2.7 miles from Broadway in a nice residential neighbourhood. I'm a "walker" so don't mind that distance, plus the money I'm saving on accommodation can be put toward cabs in the evening.

Gotta love Airbnb!


----------



## mwwich (Mar 25, 2014)

thetimeshareguy said:


> I will be in Nashville and looking to go out on the town for the evenings of Thursday April 3 and Friday April 4.
> 
> Years ago I went to the Grand Ole Opry but, after watching the hit TV show "Nashville," this time I want to just explore some different nightclubs in the evening and check out some live music. I don't want to sit in a theatre -- I'd rather go to the bar or sit at a table and have a beer while listening to some great live country music.
> 
> ...



Been there many times including this past weekend.  For us the older establishments have the best music with Tootsies our favorite.  But we also check out Legends, Second Fiddle and the Stage.  Tootsies generally has Scott Collier starting about 10 PM on Friday and Saturday night and he's a very good entertainer.  They have opened their 3rd floor level now which has some outside seating area.  Was nice to sit in the sun on Saturday afternoon and listen to the band over a beer.  One of our favorite places to eat is Rock Bottom Brewery.


----------



## LisaH (Mar 26, 2014)

jmurp62 said:


> I wouldnt expect more than $5 -$10 including tip for a cab. We have a new thing called Lyft here, its like a cab. My friend drives for them and she has a code (kim3601987) which gives you a credit for $25. I dont know exactly how it works but will talk to her and post more details. This should work for both of you actually. Add the app LYFT to your phone
> The Doubletree ($169 a nite approx?) is a decent hotel. A couple of blocks from the Broadway strip. No need to change, will do more research tho
> Murf
> You really dont want to stay in the stadium area, not the best and across the river from the action



Thanks! Just got back from Monell's at the Manor. Food was quite good for family style setting. I enjoyed the fried chicken, pan fried pork chops, and corn pudding. The stuffing (here they call it dressing) was also quite good. It's definitely worth the $20 including tip.


----------



## jmurp62 (Mar 26, 2014)

Glad you enjoyed it. You really can't miss with Monell's and there are a few of them around the Nashville area, all in nice old plantation styleish converted homes


----------



## sfwilshire (Mar 28, 2014)

A local favorite pretty close to the airport is Bar B Cuties. I ate there once and liked it. There isn't much in the immediate airport area.

A lot of the "airport" hotels (Marriott, Residence Inn, Homewood Suites) are actually on the other site of the Interstate. They aren't too far from Opry Mills outlet mall, which has several restaurants. I usually wind up eating there at Chuy's. Also worth checking out is the Gaylord Opryland next door, if only to walk around. I think it is the largest Gaylord property. Pretty impressive.

Sheila


----------



## ride2slide (Apr 2, 2014)

DH and I both grew up in the Nashville area, but moved away 31 years ago. We always go back several times a year. But we snuck back in JAN for a week as tourists. It was nice to go downtown to old familiar places like Tootsies and Printers Alley. We spent many a night there, back in the early days. They have not changed. Neither has Puckett's out in Leipers Fork. Puckett's still has some of the best impromptu pickin' & singing while you eat. Some pretty famous faces pop in there weekly and the food is great! The Stockyards is still the best steak in town and still most popular with the famous folk.

We took a horse drawn ride of downtown. The guide is very knowledgeable and could even answer questions about places that no one had ever asked him before? Had it not been for him, we would have probably never known that all the Sirius broadcast we listen to in our vehicles, comes from the same studios in downtown Nashville. Also learned more about the Great Flood. Since we knew our way around the "old" Nashville scene, it was interesting to hear all about the new era of genres making music in Nashville. I suggest doing the Opry backstage tour and the Ryman  tours to see where a lot of the Nashville series is actually filmed. Music Row is also interesting if you had never seen it. The footbridge over the river  is a cool thing to see. It  is closed to vehicular traffic now and ends up being used often for music videos and movies. Big & Rich filmed "Save a horse, ride a cowboy" on it. A lot of stuff also gets also gets filmed at the White Horse Saloon but it's probably still the best dancehall in town. Our favorites haunts were Wrangler and Blazing Saddles, but their gone now.

The traffic has gotten horrible in Nashville , so be prepared.


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 2, 2014)

ride2slide said:


> ... Had it not been for him, we would have probably never known that all the Sirius broadcast we listen to in our vehicles, comes from the same studios in downtown Nashville. ....



This is not true.  They have many broadcast studios one of which is here in Cleveland inside the Rock And Roll Hall Of Fame.  I know they also broadcast from New York.

From the Sirius web page.



> Where are the Sirius|XM studios located?
> 
> 
> The SIRIUS national broadcast studio complex is located in Rockefeller Center, in the heart of NYC. It is one of the largest, most sophisticated, digital broadcasting facilities in the world.
> ...


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 2, 2014)

We'll be in Nashville for 4 nights the second week of June.  We are  staying at the Gaylord Opryland.

Do I need a rental car to get around?


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 2, 2014)

thinze3 said:


> We'll be in Nashville for 4 nights the second week of June.  We are  staying at the Gaylord Opryland.
> 
> Do I need a rental car to get around?



There's a lot to do at the Gaylord facility but if you plan to see anything else you will need transportation.  It's a long walk just to get out of their parking area and you still won't be anywhere.


----------



## ride2slide (Apr 3, 2014)

Maybe he meant, the country stations. If not, I hope the rest of what we were told was true.



csxjohn said:


> This is not true.  They have many broadcast studios one of which is here in Cleveland inside the Rock And Roll Hall Of Fame.  I know they also broadcast from New York.
> 
> From the Sirius web page.


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 3, 2014)

ride2slide said:


> Maybe he meant, the country stations. If not, I hope the rest of what we were told was true.



It's hard to pin down but I think this is accurate.

The Highway is broadcast from the Brigestone Arena in Nashville

I think but can be positive that Outlaw Country also comes out of a studio in Nashville.

There are many studios in that city so having a lot of shows there would not surprise me.

Elvis Radio is broadcast out of Memphis at Graceland.

Classic Vinyl the one coming out of Cleveland.

Nothing wrong with a tour guide talking up his city but some claims do get crazy.

It's hard to imagine more than one show coming out of any of these small studios at a time.


----------



## TF865 (Apr 3, 2014)

Never been to Nashville and am thinking of going in June. Can anyone tell me which Marriott to consider? I am thinking of the Renaissance. I want to be walking distance to the entertainment. Gaylord looks nice but I'm thinking it is more of a convention venue and probably will be over-flowing with kids in June.
Thanks


----------



## joewillie12 (Apr 3, 2014)

tfranklin said:


> Never been to Nashville and am thinking of going in June. Can anyone tell me which Marriott to consider? I am thinking of the Renaissance. I want to be walking distance to the entertainment. Gaylord looks nice but I'm thinking it is more of a convention venue and probably will be over-flowing with kids in June.
> I stayed at the Renaissance last October. Walking distance to everything that is downtown and stumbling distance back to the hotel as well. I knew I would be hitting all the drinking and entertainment spots and didn't want to drive or be bothered calling a cab. Hotel is very nice with wonderful views if your on a high floor. We stayed on the concerige floor which was great. The rates get a little pricey when there is a big concert or a college or pro football game.


----------



## TF865 (Apr 5, 2014)

Excellent Joewillie12, that is exactly what we had in mind! Thanks


----------



## istone (Apr 9, 2014)

I recomend The Big Bang.  It is a dueling piano bar that we stopped in at thinking we would be there for an hour before going to the Wildhorse Saloon.  We ended up staying there for 5 hours.

http://www.thebigbangbar.com/tn/nashville


----------



## 55plus (Apr 9, 2014)

Wyndham has a nice timeshare in Nashville (Wyndham Nashville). Maybe less then a half of mile - well with walking distance of the Grand Ole Opry. A lot of free parking if you drive. Stayed there many times - Johnny Cash's sister performs in Wyndham's activity center weekly, and it's free. She uses that venue to sell her CD's. There are a lot of other activities that go on there, along with tours to throughout Nashville and to Memphis and Elvis's Graceland...


----------



## Jay6821 (Apr 10, 2014)

Just got back from Nashville, my wife and I just used hotel points, not a timeshare.  We had a blast, my wife liked it so much she said she might like to retire there.  

There are so many clubs playing live music downtown, starting before lunch that you can just walk the sidewalks until you hear something you like.  We tried to go to the Wildhorse, but both times we went it was closed to the public because some private group had rented it out.  We were disappointed in that.  The locals like to go to "Losers" bar which is owned by a celebrity (forgot which one).  It was slow the night we went, but that was a rainy Sunday night.  The woman's NCAA Four Four was being played at the Bridgestone Center downtown so it might have been a bit more crowded downtown than usual.  

If you go, unless you stay downtown, you will need a car.  We toured the Grand Old Opry, but if you stay out there, you are probably 12 - 15 miles from the downtown action.  Downtown parking was easy to find and quite reasonable.


----------



## joewillie12 (Apr 10, 2014)

Jay6821 said:


> Just got back from Nashville, my wife and I just used hotel points, not a timeshare.  We had a blast, my wife liked it so much she said she might like to retire there.
> 
> There are so many clubs playing live music downtown, starting before lunch that you can just walk the sidewalks until you hear something you like.  We tried to go to the Wildhorse, but both times we went it was closed to the public because some private group had rented it out.  We were disappointed in that.  The locals like to go to "Losers" bar which is owned by a celebrity (forgot which one).  It was slow the night we went, but that was a rainy Sunday night.  The woman's NCAA Four Four was being played at the Bridgestone Center downtown so it might have been a bit more crowded downtown than usual.
> 
> If you go, unless you stay downtown, you will need a car.  We toured the Grand Old Opry, but if you stay out there, you are probably 12 - 15 miles from the downtown action.  Downtown parking was easy to find and quite reasonable.


 We felt the same way when we visited last October. My first thought when I first viewed the area was it appeared kinda old and shabby but after going to all clubs/bars/restaurants and shops it really grew on us. The people there might be the most friendly and helpful people I've encountered in a short period of time. Glad to hear you had a great time.


----------

